# Muddy trout.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You can catch trout after heavy rain,just not many.Stoped before work to make a few cast.Landed 3 and lost 3 or 4 more.Useing yum samurai shad on 3/8 oz head fishing deep below all the fresh water that looked like Yooho.I think I would have been better off fishing for blue cats.I hope the fresh water clears up by the weekend.


----------

